# please need tips/advice



## Nolan (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi everyone. Whats Up? My name s nolan and im 14 years old ive had ibs for a long time i remeber i used to play outdoor soccer when i was like 6 and i would get to the game and have to get my dad to drive me to a place to go to the washroom. im ibs-d if that d stand for diheara. My stomach seems to be not feeling good but whenever im having a good time or hanging out with friends my stomach never bothers me i can eat almost anything and im fine. But im starting highschool tomorrow and im gonna be worried just because its something new and different. I was perfectly fine in grade 8 becuase i had lots of friends and i only had like 2 times where i had to go to the washroom because of ibs and it was because i ate something bad. im really worried about highschool because i got sick the morning of the day you go to the highschool and look around...weird hey. i hope it will be fine but can you give me some tips and advice?


----------



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey KaBoy,I'm 13 and i have d too. I'm quite nervous too about school...its wierd though, because when i actually get to school, i usually just have to go to the restroom during breaks...i'm going into 8th grade, so maybe that's not as stressful as high school.I don't really have any tips, just try to relax about the whole thing, and maybe get a bathroom pass from your parents to let you go when ever you have to. Good luck!







i'm here for you! crossing my fingers! ~watz


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

KaBoy,My son (he has IBS) will be starting high school next week. I called the school nurse, explained the situation and she offered to let him use her bathroom whenever he needed to. I don't know about your school, but our h.s. bathroom are very smokey, aside from the usual problem of pooping in a public bathroom. You might also want to have the nurse or your guidance counselor speak to your teachers to allow you use the bathroom without asking specific permission.One other thing for both you and watz. My son got a lot of help from the hypnotherapy tapes spoken about so much on that forum. Good luck to both of you at school.


----------



## Nolan (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks but i guess my ibs isnt as bad as all yours but i was fine and ive been to highschool 2 days and tomorrow is my third im havin lots of fun and im nervous and have to go atleast once in the morning but when i get there im fine! i dont know about the showering situation at school tho lol!


----------

